# Rem 700 VTR or XCR Tac LR



## harwood39 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Which gun?*​
Rem 700 VTR240.00%Rem 700 XCR Tact LR360.00%


----------



## harwood39 (Nov 25, 2008)

So im looking at getting a nice rifle that is very accurate. I am debating between a Remington 700 VTR or XCR Tactical Long Range. It will be a .308 gun. i will eventually be getting a second one in a 223. Anyone have experiance with either of these? What do you like/dislike?


----------



## hypno (Mar 3, 2009)

Neither, I'd get a SPSvarmint and swap out the stock for a HS or Manners. I don't like the triangle barrel on the VTR, nor the goofy B&C stock on the XCR. But If I were forced to pick between the two my vote would go to the XCR.


----------



## digdugcrew (Dec 1, 2008)

Better trigger, and I prefer the barrel.

If your after an accurate gun why not a savage?


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

You are talking about two seperate rifles...cost and features. What kind of money do you want to pay is what it comes down to as there is a 200 dollar difference.


----------

